# Unbelievable Zeb Zoober...blown away!!!!



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

So, I have to tell a bit of a back story before I release the juicy pics!

I saw a post where a BOTL got bombed with some CCs and there were some Fonseca cigars in there, which I have been looking to find for a VERY long time to try as they were my favorites when I was in China. So I contacted Steve (Zeb Zoober) and he said he would definitely send me some and I tried to pay and he said just shoot me the $6 for the shipping. So I send him the cash and then he asks if I like any NCs as he has quite a few. I say sure, anything sounds good! Steve says he's a fan of Don Pepin so he would send a few of those along with some CCs.

We continue to chat and he says to me, this little package is really turning into quite the bomb, you better post some pictures! So I say sure! No problem at all. Here's the funny part, we were talking a couple days ago and I told him I wouldn't be able to get to check it out until Monday and I told him I was looking forward to smoking a Fonseca and Steve says, I totally forgot to add any of those in there haha! But I added some other better CCs.

My buddy tells me there is a HUGE package waiting for me and I was thinking like a medium flat rate because it would seem large compared to the normal small flat rate that come through.

I have to take a second to say that I was blown away by this entire bomb!!! Steve, I cannot thank you enough for your incredible generosity and I was literally speechless when I pulled all of this out, I just, I couldn't think what I had possibly done to be on the receiving end of such kindness. I'm still quite awestruck at such an incredible gift. I'm absolutely humbled by the extreme kindness Steve. You are an incredible BOTL and I hope to be able to repay the favor to you someday.

Day after day, my mind continues to be blown by the generosity of people on this forum. It reminds me that there is still plenty of goodness left in this world and that SO MANY great people exist here at Puff! Thank you Steve and thank you everyone! Steve you are awesome!!!!

Without further ranting,










I knew I was in trouble immediately, I was not expecting anything this large! It was HUGE!!! It was really heavy too, no way cigars weight that much at all!!!!










What the heck could be in the this huge thing?!?!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

humidor?

filled with gold?


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

This is when I began starting to feel like a kid on Christmas morning, my heart was quite literally pounding when I started digging through all of the packing peanuts. Again, Steve I could not have possibly guessed what was coming next. SO INCREDIBLY GENEROUS OF YOU!!!










Could it be....No it couldn't possibly be...










AN ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL CUBAN CRAFTER'S HUMIDOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY GOSH!!!!!



















I cannot believe this just happened, I am in absolute shock and awe of such an incredible thing, this baby is beautiful, just a gorgeous finish!

Here's a shot of the inside! And the Cuban Crafter's emblem:



















Steve filled the Credo with beads as well! Awesome! These will be perfect in this absolutely awesome humidor! I mean, this is such an incredible gift, I felt like I was in a dream!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Dehydrated shrink wrapped Don Pepin Garcia?


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

:O

gorgeous!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cigar pictures NAO!

Great hit Steve.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

If the incredible humidor wasn't enough, Steve sent me an incredible assortment of cigars, both NC and CC! I pulled out the tray and the bottom was jam packed with awesome smokes!!!!



















Here's the break down on the sticks:










Some awesome DPG sticks, that's a My Father Lebijjou at the end!! Also, two Black Pearl sticks that I have never seen before with the purple on the foot.



















These cigars are great!
*Cusano 18 Paired Maduro
*Victor Sinclair Anniversario
*La Gloria
*Rocky Patel
*(not sure on this one!)
*Padron



















A whole six pack of Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classics! Have heard many good things and they just look plain beautiful! Can't wait!

Time for the CCs now! GREAT selection that I hardly know where to even start!










*Monte #2
*Trinidad Reyes
*Monte #4
*Partagas
*H. Upmann Petite Corona
*H. Upmann Corona Major



















Some more awesome smokes!
*4 - Indios
*2- Hoya de Monterrey Excalibur! Really excited about this one too!










Steve, thank you so much again for this incredible bomb! I will cherish the beautiful humidor for many years to come, it's absolutely incredible! I cannot believe someone thought me be deserving of such an incredible bombing! I really appreciate it Steve, I will think of you every time I open it and I can't wait to have an inaugural cigar from it! Thank you Steve!!!!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Puff math at its finest for $6! 
Awesome Bomb Zeb!
Are you still breathing Donovan? You still with us Bro? Do we need to call 911?
Lets see the cigar pron!!!!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Reino said:


> Puff math at its finest for $6!
> Awesome Bomb Zeb!
> Are you still breathing Donovan? You still with us Bro? Do we need to call 911?
> Lets see the cigar pron!!!!


Hardly John, I keep looking at these pictures and am just, gosh, blown away! I had to use my inhaler after opening it all!


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Donovan, you are one lucky man !

Awesome hit Steve, well done.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Holy [email protected] Don thats about all i can say about that. Steve hooked you up bro. I cant even imagine coming home to that. I just showed my wife the pics and she cant believe it either and doesnt understand why Steve would do that. I said its because you must be two great guys. lol Wicked bomb Steve.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

fishkilla said:


> Holy [email protected] Don thats about all i can say about that. Steve hooked you up bro. I cant even imagine coming home to that. I just showed my wife the pics and she cant believe it either and doesnt understand why Steve would do that. I said its because you must be two great guys. lol Wicked bomb Steve.


I know Dallas, I still can't even comprehend it at all! I'm just blown away! I wouldn't call myself a great guy at all but Steve on the other hand, well, I'll let the pictures talk for themselves!


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

:dizzy::dizzy::dizzy::dizzy:

OH MY....

UN_REAL!

Huge Zeb Huge!! 

That is just crazy nice!

Enjoy Donnovan! I know you will!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I want everyone to do a favor for me as well, and hit Steve (Zeb Zoober) with as much RG as possible! He deserved every single bit of it!


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll hit him up for you Donovan.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

fishkilla said:


> I'll hit him up for you Donovan.


Thanks Dallas, much appreciated my man!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

DAAAAAAAMMMMMMMNNNN!!!!!!!!! Steve, you are quite the BOTL. A very generous bomb and gesture on your part! I know Donovan will definitely appreciate (and then smoke) all of those cigars you sent him! Donovan, you've been an awesome addition to puff and deserve it brother!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> DAAAAAAAMMMMMMMNNNN!!!!!!!!! Steve, you are quite the BOTL. A very generous bomb and gesture on your part! I know Donovan will definitely appreciate (and then smoke) all of those cigars you sent him! Donovan, you've been an awesome addition to puff and deserve it brother!


You are too kind Veeral, you really are! I certainly appreciate but a bomb of this magnitude is just mind blowing, it seriously humbles me so much. It's going to make my couple of bombs going out this week to be pretty lame haha.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Thats one heck of a bomb there. Very nice.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ummmm Wow about all I can come up with ......wow!!!!!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> You are too kind Veeral, you really are! I certainly appreciate but a bomb of this magnitude is just mind blowing, it seriously humbles me so much. It's going to make my couple of bombs going out this week to be pretty lame haha.


Dont feel bad Donovan I got some small firecrackers I was planning to send ....now they are like are more like


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Hahaha Josh they will be great I am sure! It means a lot just to receive a package from a fellow Puff member! I need to slowly begin the payback to them!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats Donovan!!! Excellent bomb!!!!


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

I caught wind of it when it was being sent. Zeb is one cool cat. He hooked me up too. That was very generous of him. Zeb is the man!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

WOW!!! this site completely blows me away almost everyday with the things people do here for each other. I have never seen this kind of generosity anywhere. From giving to the troops to befriending newbies and so much more. I bet you did a jig when you opened that box! I would have.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Pretty Incredible for sure! :jaw: :nod:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I still can't hardly believe it even this morning! It's crazy!!!!!!
:woohoo: :woohoo:

Thank you again Steve and thank you all for the compliments and kind words!


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Enjoy Brother.

I have watched you over the last few months, your input here on Puff, and you kind words to all the BOTLs here. You fully deserved it. Plus, I was in college once and fully understand the budget constraints the college students are under and sometimes the simple pleasures in life are limited while keeping up with classes. Hopefully when you get a break between college work, you will be able to relax a bit more now.

Steve


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Zeb Zoober said:


> Enjoy Brother.
> 
> I have watched you over the last few months, your input here on Puff, and you kind words to all the BOTLs here. You fully deserved it. Plus, I was in college once and fully understand the budget constraints the college students are under and sometimes the simple pleasures in life are limited while keeping up with classes. Hopefully when you get a break between college work, you will be able to relax a bit more now.
> 
> Steve


Thank you Steve, I really appreciate it my man and you are just too kind! It's so awesome to have such a beautiful piece! It will house only my BEST smokes haha! All of the cigars and everything you sent are incredible, I think tomorrow I will certainly be lighting one up!

Also, should I reseason it at all Steve or just rehydrate the beads? Would you suggest the credo in the bottom or in the top? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

donovanrichardson said:


> Thank you Steve, I really appreciate it my man and you are just too kind! It's so awesome to have such a beautiful piece! It will house only my BEST smokes haha! All of the cigars and everything you sent are incredible, I think tomorrow I will certainly be lighting one up!
> 
> Also, should I reseason it at all Steve or just rehydrate the beads? Would you suggest the credo in the bottom or in the top? Thanks for the help!


I kept the beads on top. Seemed to work just fine. You might set a shot glass of distilled water in the bottom of the humi and then just let the beads work their magic and absorb the excess humidity from the shot glass. You shouldn't really need to re-season the humi because I kept the beads in there and watered after I moved my sticks from it to the cooler.

4 ounces of beads in there, so that should be more than enough for the 100 count humi.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Zeb Zoober said:


> I kept the beads on top. Seemed to work just fine. You might set a shot glass of distilled water in the bottom of the humi and then just let the beads work their magic and absorb the excess humidity from the shot glass. You shouldn't really need to re-season the humi because I kept the beads in there and watered after I moved my sticks from it to the cooler.
> 
> 4 ounces of beads in there, so that should be more than enough for the 100 count humi.


Awesome, great! Thank you so much Steve! I'll make all of the preparations tomorrow when I'm at my buddy's place! I still can't believe it, it looks like it will hold quite a few cigars! Probably at least 75 big churchill size cigars so that will be just perfect for me! Thank you so much again Steve, I really appreciate all of it! I will truly cherish this humidor and thank you for your incredible kindness!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Thats one hell of a hit, very nice


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

:jaw: a-fricken-mazing!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, great hit. Just wonderful. Bump to the RG. 

Best regards, tony


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I can't see the pictures yet because I'm at work and they're blocked, but that sounds like a heck of a bomb.

Some terrific cigars in there. I love the Monte #2s, HDM Excaliburs are among my favorites, and the purple Black Pearls are terrific "budget" cigars (they are inexpensive, but don't taste like they would be). That, plus quite a few other nice cigars, and a nice humidor. Wow! Sounds like you need a new mailbox.

Definitely more than worth the ring gauge boost I was able to give!


----------



## Mayne Street (Jan 21, 2011)

Great bomb! Nice work! Very deserving recipient.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Mayne Street said:


> Great bomb! Nice work! Very deserving recipient.


Thank you Brett, I appreciate that a lot! It's very humbling!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I got to check out the humidor again today and I'm still in shock! I actually cleared out a bookshelf at my buddy's place and things are shaping up on it! We're using it for humidors, pipe tobacco cellar, and anything else. It's shaping up nicely!

The new humidor is DEFINITELY the centerpiece, it's absolutely awesome!! I sprayed the beads so that about 3/4 were saturated and set the credo in the bottom. I put my good Caliber III hygrometer in there as well so we'll see what the RH does in the next couple days and then I will start packing this beauty full of awesome smokes!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> I got to check out the humidor again today and I'm still in shock! I actually cleared out a bookshelf at my buddy's place and things are shaping up on it! We're using it for humidors, pipe tobacco cellar, and anything else. It's shaping up nicely!
> 
> The new humidor is DEFINITELY the centerpiece, it's absolutely awesome!! I sprayed the beads so that about 3/4 were saturated and set the credo in the bottom. I put my good Caliber III hygrometer in there as well so we'll see what the RH does in the next couple days and then I will start packing this beauty full of awesome smokes!


Good stuff Donovan! Sounds like you have quite the display of tobacco's!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Good stuff Donovan! Sounds like you have quite the display of tobacco's!


Haha well nothing like you Zach or the other brothers on here but I've come a long way! The crazy part is, BOTL's around here are mainly responsible for my huge collection. I can take very little credit for all of the cigars I have. I have bought some of my pipe tobacco but a lot of that came from very generous people int he pipe forums! I'll be sure to post pics of the entire shelf when I get a chance!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I thought I would bump this incredible thread and thank Steve again for his incredible kindness. I did a lot of rearranging of my smokes and transferred quite a few from the tupperdor and other two small 20 count humidors to this beautiful piece that Steve sent me. Thought I would share how she came out!

First Layer has some Puros Indios, HdM Excalibur, Casa Gomez, and a 5 Vegas Maduro.









Here's some assorted smokes. Black Pearl, Padilla Miama, MOW, Comancho, etc.









Top Layer on bottom: Rodrigo, Cusano, Grand Habano, Padron, etc.









Finally, I added the eye candy on top:









I'm still working on getting the humidity up to par but I've been soaking the beads but I might have to stick a shot glass with some DW to get things moving perfectly.

Thank you so much again Steve, this humidor is the crown jewel in my collection, every time I visit it, I am still blown away. It is such a beautiful piece and it just awesome to have on display! Enjoy my friends!


----------



## afcrewchief (Mar 17, 2011)

I cant wait til im able to hook people up with bombs!


----------

